# Southern Search for Mutual Rescue



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Have you checked out Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue, SC? They have several younger females that seem to fit your criteria. Good luck and thanks for rescuing!!

AVAILABLE DOGS - ******* **Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You could also check with GRRA and Adopt A Golden in Atlanta--both rescues have adopted to families in South Carolina. Keep in mind with rescues, some of the more popular goldens (young, healthy, issue free) may not even make it to the websites since they adopt out so quickly which is why it's important to be pre-approved ready to adopt.


----------



## kendyandsolie (Mar 15, 2013)

I just emailed them!! I found someone else posted about them recently, so fingers crossed...thank you so much for your response!


----------



## kendyandsolie (Mar 15, 2013)

I read on Adopt-A-Golden's website that they won't go outside 100 mile radius. That is helpful to know about getting approval because many don't make it to the websites. I had a feeling that was the case. We are scheduling a home visit with Grateful Goldens of the Lowcountry & I've emailed Furever Angels of Charlotte about an adorable little girl. There was an URGENT posting on Petfinder for a Golden Mix up to be euthanized in TN, & I immediately emailed to hear that she was already gone...I will just keep persevering & keep my eyes peeled on here if anyone ever has a pooch up looking for a home. 
It's just so nice that people are so quick to respond & be so helpful!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

kendyandsolie said:


> I read on Adopt-A-Golden's website that they won't go outside 100 mile radius. That is helpful to know about getting approval because many don't make it to the websites. I had a feeling that was the case. We are scheduling a home visit with Grateful Goldens of the Lowcountry & I've emailed Furever Angels of Charlotte about an adorable little girl. There was an URGENT posting on Petfinder for a Golden Mix up to be euthanized in TN, & I immediately emailed to hear that she was already gone...I will just keep persevering & keep my eyes peeled on here if anyone ever has a pooch up looking for a home.
> It's just so nice that people are so quick to respond & be so helpful!!


Gone as in adopted or GONE? Best of luck
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## kendyandsolie (Mar 15, 2013)

Gone as in ADOPTED!! Thank goodness!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't rule out Adopt a Golden Atlanta, we adopted our Lady ( 9 months old at the time) from them and we live in Pensacola,FL certainly more than 100 miles away!!! They like to do a home check, but if they approve you as a good candidate to adopt from them they will ask you to email pictures of your home and yard in lieu of the home visit. They are a wonderful organization and often have young goldens available. Good luck and thank you for rescuing!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

This one was sent to me in an e-mail along with several others from this shelter. Sorry, I don't know anything about the shelter or about this one in particular - just sending in case you want to call:

sandy at Upson Shelter in Thomaston ,Ga. 706-647-5586. | Facebook


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

You could put in an app for GRRCC in Charlotte NC. With any rescue I would go ahead and fill out their applications so you can get approved. There are many dogs that don't even make it on to our website because we already have approved adoptive homes. I imagine this happens with other rescues too. 

Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Solie.

Here are two more GR Rescues in SC-

*Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue-*located in Greenville, SC

*FootHills Golden Retriever Rescue*

*Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue-*located in Columbia, SC

Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue


As other members have mentioned, some dogs aren't listed because they have approved applicants waiting for dogs as they come in. Also, some of the Rescues don't list all the dogs they have in Rescue until they are cleared medically if they are being treated for any health problems.

Don't forget to check your area shelter(s), I adopted my boy from my County H.S. and my girl is from a GR Rescue. 

Best of luck in your search.

ETA: Don't forget to check Craigslist, also Vet Clinics in your area to see if a Golden is in need of a home.


----------



## kendyandsolie (Mar 15, 2013)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Don't rule out Adopt a Golden Atlanta, we adopted our Lady ( 9 months old at the time) from them and we live in Pensacola,FL certainly more than 100 miles away!!! They like to do a home check, but if they approve you as a good candidate to adopt from them they will ask you to email pictures of your home and yard in lieu of the home visit. They are a wonderful organization and often have young goldens available. Good luck and thank you for rescuing!!!


THAT is truly helpful information - thank you for sharing!! Completing applications all day today!


----------



## kendyandsolie (Mar 15, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Solie.
> 
> Here are two more GR Rescues in SC-
> 
> ...


I have an application into Midlands and have been checking craigslist, but did run into what seemed to be a scam with one, so I'm being careful but know it its possible! Thanks for all the support and recommendations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kendyandsolie*

Kenyandsolie

I hope you hear something very soon! Have you looked at the shelters near you on Petfinder, too?
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...+Retriever&location=Columbia,+SC&distance=100


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kendyandsolie said:


> I have an application into Midlands and have been checking craigslist, but did run into what seemed to be a scam with one, so I'm being careful but know it its possible! Thanks for all the support and recommendations!


I know what you're saying, you do have to be careful with Clist. I know of a few people who have found their Goldens on there though. 


The GR Rescues are wonderful...............can't say enough about them. I use to help the group I got my girl through until they closed down a couple of years ago. So sorry to see them stop.

Again, best of luck to you! Looking forward to an update and seeing pictures of your new family member hopefully.


----------



## kendyandsolie (Mar 15, 2013)

Just wanted to update all of you on our progress & vent on a frustrating experience that happened this evening! I've been filling out applications for different rescue groups & have heard that applications look good - some have been forwarded to foster families (Furever Angels outside of Charlotte has a few totally adorable mixes), some we are trying to schedule home visits with (Grateful Goldens of the Lowcountry & Grand Strand - the new one, which we may actually go to my fiance's family's house close by the rescue in Pawley's Island to do the visit), some we haven't heard back from (Midlands right here in Columbia after about a month & an application they insisted we send snail mail). Last week I was off of The Hunt for a bit because my mom was in the ICU (looks like she's going to be fine), and today I completed Adopt A Golden, which was recommended from someone on this thread that got their Lady from them even through long distance. I also completed the Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta, was charged to complete my application, and received a generic email response to my application addressed to MR. MEYER, even though I am a female!! Here's what "Terrie" (who also has a gender-neutral name) said:

"Mr. Meyer,


GRRA sincerely appreciates your interest in our adoptable dogs. Unfortunately we are typically unable to provide adoption services to applicants residing more than 100 miles from the metro Atlanta area. The distance works to the disadvantage of both applicants and the GRRA volunteers as multiple meetings are required to properly complete an adoption. In addition to meeting available dogs several times, GRRA requires a home check visit, which is a very common practice in the dog placement process.

There are other Golden Retriever rescue organizations closer to your area that would love to help you find the perfect golden. The link below should be helpful as you explore options closer to home.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Should you have questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact me directly. Thank you for rescuing!

Terrie Vaughn
GRRA Adoption Team"


I am SO FRUSTRATED with them that they put this restriction on, charge people for their applications, and don't even provide the service of a phone call to discuss this, to hear a voice, to realize that it is a person & Golden Lover that is trying to do something wonderful, and that they are truly doing a disservice to these dogs by making their screening process (shortest application - one of the only with a fee) so excluding of experienced Golden owners that are not that far away!! 

In this day and age, you could do a Skype tour of your house, we would visit Atlanta multiple times if necessary, and absolutely jump through hoops to do what it takes to rescue. I understand if people had to fly or something, but literally there are groups in SC that are further away from us than they are that are willing to come to our house or have us come to them!! I feel slighted, upset that I was charged, annoyed that I received this form letter, disregarded because they didn't bother to do ANYTHING to find out about us and our great potential to be loving Golden owners. Not to mention, it was extremely rude and demonstrated how little they knew about us to think I was a male, rejecting our application knowing not doing any research on us at all!! It excludes a LOT of potentially fantastic owners how they do that, and I think it is poor representation of Golden Rescues to have had an application so quickly disregarded without any due diligence on their part, along with the fact that they charged me to do so!! It seems that there are local/other Golden Rescues that they could possibly have do a home visit for them, if we were willing to come to ATL several times. I'm just extremely frustrated by them, put off by my experience, and realize that there are other great rescues out there that I would recommend working with over this group because of their lack of effort & generic response. If they really wanted to do their BEST to find great homes for these dogs, they would actually make an effort to see if there was potential to be flexible in some way. But if not, the LEAST they could have done after taking our money was provide a considerate phone call! I really have a bad taste in my mouth after that and wanted to make people aware also of their policies and inflexibility around them for future referrals...

I have heard from so many of you and appreciate everyone's effort to help guide us in the right direction! We will find the right Golden Girl when the time & situation is right and the stars align for us!! I know Solie is watching over us making sure that happens...

Again, thank you everyone for your support!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Am I understanding this correctly, They *charged* you for an application?? I have rescued my entire life and I have never, nor would I ever pay to put in an application. I don't care who they are that's a straight up rip off and I would make a big stink about it!
Please correct me if I have this wrong because at the moment my blood is starting to boil.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I volunteer with GRRA, send me a PM with your name and I'll contact Terrie. As an FYI, if you go with adopt a golden, they too charge a tax deductible adoption fee.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> I volunteer with GRRA, send me a PM with your name and I'll contact Terrie. As an FYI, if you go with adopt a golden, they too charge a tax deductible adoption fee.


adoption fee I totally understand but do they charge to put in an application??


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just went to their site to look it up. They charge $20. non-refundable application fee. I personally find that appalling. I've never once run into anything like that. There's nothing anyone can ever say to convince me that this is an acceptable practice. 
In my opinion that is the same as someone stealing my wallet out of my purse. If they wanted to charge it then deduct the amount from the adoption fee and refund if you're not approved, I wouldn't like it but could live with it.
I am ashamed for them because from reading their site they are not ashamed.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I volunteer with a rescue group in Colorado, and I, too, am appalled that any rescue organization charges a fee to submit an application. Good luck in your search, and please know that your dog is out there waiting for your family to find her.....truly


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We paid an application fee at the first Rescue we applied to. It covered the cost for them to come out to the house to meet us, as well as the time and effort spent processing the application. It also goes toward caring for the dogs in their care. Given the amount the rescue spends on each dog, especially the elderly and ill ones that don't get adopted, it was a small price to pay. I didn't mind. Given the cost of gas, it probably didn't even cover that, come to think of it.

As it turned out, they didn't have any appropriate dogs when we got approved, but having been approved by the one group made it very easy to be accepted by another Rescue group that did have a dog that was right for us.


----------



## kendyandsolie (Mar 15, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> I volunteer with GRRA, send me a PM with your name and I'll contact Terrie. As an FYI, if you go with adopt a golden, they too charge a tax deductible adoption fee.


I am well aware that most rescues charge an adoption fee, but I am referring to an application fee. And yes, Adopt A Golden does charge an application fee, but I have already been informed by a user on this forum from Pensacola, FL that they do not place restrictions on the distance where they adopt to. Mostly I was disappointed in the lack of effort in trying to make a rescue application feel valued, important, and considered. That just really deflated me, after spending hours & hours, literally, on these applications.


----------



## kendyandsolie (Mar 15, 2013)

GinnyinPA said:


> We paid an application fee at the first Rescue we applied to. It covered the cost for them to come out to the house to meet us, as well as the time and effort spent processing the application. It also goes toward caring for the dogs in their care. Given the amount the rescue spends on each dog, especially the elderly and ill ones that don't get adopted, it was a small price to pay. I didn't mind. Given the cost of gas, it probably didn't even cover that, come to think of it.
> 
> As it turned out, they didn't have any appropriate dogs when we got approved, but having been approved by the one group made it very easy to be accepted by another Rescue group that did have a dog that was right for us.


Obviously I didn't mind paying the application fee if my application was going to be _considered _and the volunteer would be working through the process with us. Not to just get charged to copy & paste a form letter that it was apparent she didn't take the time to know that I was even a woman. It was just handled really poorly by the volunteer, and anyone applying for a rescue deserves to feel like their application is valued.


----------



## kendyandsolie (Mar 15, 2013)

Finn's Fan said:


> I volunteer with a rescue group in Colorado, and I, too, am appalled that any rescue organization charges a fee to submit an application. Good luck in your search, and please know that your dog is out there waiting for your family to find her.....truly


I got Solie in Colorado and miss it so much out there!! Such a special place - wish we were there to rescue through you!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

kendyandsolie said:


> I am well aware that most rescues charge an adoption fee, but I am referring to an application fee. And yes, Adopt A Golden does charge an application fee, but I have already been informed by a user on this forum from Pensacola, FL that they do not place restrictions on the distance where they adopt to. Mostly I was disappointed in the lack of effort in trying to make a rescue application feel valued, important, and considered. That just really deflated me, after spending hours & hours, literally, on these applications.


I looked at their site and it actually says they adopt out of state so her email to you doesn't match watch their website says . I would not let them get away with it .
I'm sorry they scammed you after all you've already been through .


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> I looked at their site and it actually says they adopt out of state so her email to you doesn't match watch their website says . I would not let them get away with it .
> I'm sorry they scammed you after all you've already been through .


The OP was hardly scammed: here is the information from GRRA on the website.

*Applicants living outside of a 100 mile radius of Atlanta are advised to contact GRRA before submitting an application, as we may have limited or no volunteer resources in their area.*

We do not refuse out of state applicants, although logistically it can be more challenging to place a dog outside of our primary service area. If you are seeking Golden Retriever rescue groups in your state, the Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee has a list of rescues organized by state.

Please direct all questions regarding the application process to: [email protected]"


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

kendyandsolie said:


> Obviously I didn't mind paying the application fee if my application was going to be _considered _and the volunteer would be working through the process with us. Not to just get charged to copy & paste a form letter that it was apparent she didn't take the time to know that I was even a woman. It was just handled really poorly by the volunteer, and anyone applying for a rescue deserves to feel like their application is valued.


I'm sorry you feel this way. I too was dismissed from fostering for a rescue in a similar manner, just an email--that's how I ended up with GRRA. I will say the website does state: "Applicants living outside of a 100 mile radius of Atlanta are advised to contact GRRA before submitting an application, as we may have limited or no volunteer resources in their area.

We do not refuse out of state applicants, although logistically it can be more challenging to place a dog outside of our primary service area. If you are seeking Golden Retriever rescue groups in your state, the Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee has a list of rescues organized by state.

Please direct all questions regarding the application process to: [email protected]"

Did you by chance send an email to the address above? I know when I started out volunteering with GRRA and while living in GA though a considerable distance away from Atlanta, I was able to lay out my "case" to them and then was contacted via phone. They're a great group giving second chances to wonderful goldens.


----------

